# 1s impression on the new HOOK2



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm actually playing with a HOOK2 and I'm really impress with how easy it is to go through the Menu and the thing that bothers with reason was how slow was the zoom in-zoom out function and how slow the gps was on the previous HOOK and before that the Elite. Can't try it on the water, boat is winterize and we receive 6-7in. of snow last night and it's still snowing; I intent to run in the car to analyse how fast is the gps when moving. The zoom function is very fast so I'm pretty sure the gps will also be fast. Screen is very clear and sharp.
But from waht I see now I think it's going to be perfect for the fisherman that want to have a good unit w/o all the bell and whistles.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

wallyandre said:


> I'm actually playing with a HOOK2 and I'm really impress with how easy it is to go through the Menu and the thing that bothers with reason was how slow was the zoom in-zoom out function and how slow the gps was on the previous HOOK and before that the Elite. Can't try it on the water, boat is winterize and we receive 6-7in. of snow last night and it's still snowing; I intent to run in the car to analyse how fast is the gps when moving. The zoom function is very fast so I'm pretty sure the gps will also be fast. Screen is very clear and sharp.
> But from waht I see now I think it's going to be perfect for the fisherman that want to have a good unit w/o all the bell and whistles.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

Would really like to hear your thoughts on what you think. Ive been looking at the hook2 also and the elites and am really confused myself. The carbons are out of the price range and seem really confusing. Thanks again dan


----------

